# Gigantour Seattle pics!



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

Here's some pics from the show last Saturday, courtesy of my friend, Kevin (DJ from KISW's Metalshop). Check out these killer 7-strings!

Nevermore: 










































Fear Factory:

















The allmighty ANTHRAX!

























Megadeth:


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 12, 2005)

No Symphony X? Other than that,bad assed pics. Esp. The Nevermore ones


----------



## noodles (Sep 12, 2005)

That silverburst COW7 is sweet! Does anyone know what those things are on his COW7's that are installed behind the nut?


----------



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

No Symphony X pics because they didn't play. Dry Kill Logic's van broke down & so Symphony X stayed behind to help them get home.

And by the way, ANTHRAX owned!


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 12, 2005)

Upside: at least you didnt have to hear Dry Kill Logic, lol.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 12, 2005)

yea, my friends went to that, they said anthrax were nuts, even topping megadeath. but they said it was kinda sad that no one was there.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah, the attendance was pretty small, but then again, 1/2 the bands weren't there either. It was a killer show though.


----------



## Vince (Sep 12, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Upside: at least you didnt have to hear Dry Kill Logic, lol.



I loved those guys


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 12, 2005)

noodles said:


> That silverburst COW7 is sweet! Does anyone know what those things are on his COW7's that are installed behind the nut?


Foam, just like behind the bridge on Steve Smyth's Warlock-7. It helps reduce extra string vibration and noise, good for tightening up fast staccato riffs.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, Anthrax freakin' owned! Megadeth was pretty bad ass too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 12, 2005)

just noticed -- the headstock on the PRS from the dude from anthrax (is that Danny Spitz?) looks like a freaking First Act headstock, or something lol.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 12, 2005)

Shannon said:


>


Very nice pics, Shannon! Sounds like you had a blast, man. 
By the way ^ That is nice!


----------



## Donnie (Sep 12, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> just noticed -- the headstock on the PRS from the dude from anthrax (is that Danny Spitz?) looks like a freaking First Act headstock, or something lol.


Yep, that's Spitz. I think it has the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle graphic on it too.


----------



## Richardscuro (Sep 12, 2005)

I was at that show! Nevermore was awesome, Fear Factory was great, but Megadeth blew me away!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 13, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> just noticed -- the headstock on the PRS from the dude from anthrax (is that Danny Spitz?) looks like a freaking First Act headstock, or something lol.



Yeah, it's the only PRS I've seen with an inline headstock. And man, I forgot how tiny Spitz is! Everyone towers over him. Maybe 5'4" at best.


----------



## SevenatoR (Sep 13, 2005)

That purple Rich is THE shit. *drool*


----------



## Allen Garrow (Sep 13, 2005)

That white warlock is the shit! Does have Danny Spitz's PRS look like it has partially scalloped frets in the high register? If not it just gave me a cool idea for a custom neck I'm working on.

~A


----------



## Shannon (Sep 13, 2005)

SevenatoR said:


> That purple Rich is THE shit. *drool*



Aww yes, isn't that one of the most beautiful guitars you've ever seen? I LOVE BCRich Ignitors.


----------



## Drew (Sep 14, 2005)

noodles said:


> That silverburst COW7 is sweet! Does anyone know what those things are on his COW7's that are installed behind the nut?



Agreed, throw a neck pickup on that sucker, and that's the first jackson 7 I've ever wanted. 

As an aside, I'm not NEARLY metal enough. 

-D


----------



## forelander (Sep 15, 2005)

Did dillinger play?


----------



## Shannon (Sep 15, 2005)

forelander said:


> Did dillinger play?



Unfortunately, no. Ben's arm got injured and they had to pull off the last few dates. Too bad cuz I'm a huge DEP fan. I'll see them with BTBAM later this year though.


----------



## forelander (Sep 16, 2005)

That's gotta suck. Next time they're in aus I plan on seeing them. Did he injure his arm by being a madman on stage by any chance?


----------



## Shannon (Sep 16, 2005)

forelander said:


> Did he injure his arm by being a madman on stage by any chance?



I have no idea. I haven't seen any news that brings up the specifics.


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 16, 2005)

whats with Danny Spitz extra knob by the cutaway? And his board looks scallopped on the higher frets.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2005)

Shannon, did Anthrax play "Madhouse" or anything off Spreading The Disease?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> I loved those guys


Lol. When i was there, they had the guys from FYE walking around asking people if they liked the band and if you said yes, they'd try to sell you the 'meet the artist' thingy.. So i was standing around waiting for SymphX, and the guy comes over and he was like "You like Dry Kill Logic?" I said "They fucking blew." And he was like "Oh..um.. Nevermind then" And walked off.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 18, 2005)

Shawn said:


> Shannon, did Anthrax play "Madhouse" or anything off Spreading The Disease?



From that album, they played...
A.I.R.
Madhouse
Medusa


----------



## Vince (Sep 19, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Lol. When i was there, they had the guys from FYE walking around asking people if they liked the band and if you said yes, they'd try to sell you the 'meet the artist' thingy.. So i was standing around waiting for SymphX, and the guy comes over and he was like "You like Dry Kill Logic?" I said "They fucking blew." And he was like "Oh..um.. Nevermind then" And walked off.



That just shows a difference in taste between us then I guess 

I liked Dry Kill Logic for the same reasons I like Pantera, Galactic Cowboys, and Prong. They just rocked. Great heavy thrashy music, and the band was tight.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 19, 2005)

Shannon said:


> From that album, they played...
> A.I.R.
> Madhouse
> Medusa


Awesome!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Sep 27, 2005)

wow. spitz looks like the offspring of a navarro/simons relationship (w/ a little Gimli in there). you can hardly seem him behind his strap.

i never like BCR's till i saw those. Especially the purple one (i hate that widow headstock or whatever it's called). holy hell!


----------



## Jesse (Oct 10, 2005)

Symphony X and Dream Theater Megadeth and the whole thing played 100miles from here there was a tear in my eye the whole night cause I couldnt go. Oh well When I go on tour with DT it'll make upp for it Mwahahaha.


----------



## Memq (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 17, 2006)

Umm bumping old threads isn't really "cool" but I must say that I hadn't seen these before and they kick ass, lol.


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 18, 2006)

Zomg I want his Warlock!


----------



## Michael (Apr 18, 2006)

Awesome, I never saw this thread back then. I love the COW in the first Fear Factory picture.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 18, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> Awesome, I never saw this thread back then. I love the COW in the first Fear Factory picture.


Yeah that one is sick and he's pretty much kneeling on the ground, lol.


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 18, 2006)

Cow's are amazing guitars, I wish Gigantour would come here, I'd try my hardest to take the COW and Warlock...lol I hate theifs.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 18, 2006)

The finish on Scott Ian's guitar is awesome, I'd love that finish on an S7420...


----------

